# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ  ΠΗΝΙΟΥ ΛΗΨΕΩΣ ΜΑΚΡΩΝ ΚΥΜΜΑΤΩΝ (136 ΚΗΖ)

## christheo

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΛΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ

----------


## lepouras

μεταφέρθηκε στην σωστή ενότητα. 

μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία (στην γλώσσα του ιντερνετ ειναι σαν να φωνάζεις) 

δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο ερώτημά σου για να πάρεις καλύτερες και ποιο σωστές  απαντήσεις κοντά σε αυτό που ζητάς.

----------

mikemtb (29-01-22)

----------


## IRF

Δες εδώ
https://www.qsl.net/ik2pii/lf/lfequip.htm
https://www.qsl.net/ik2pii/lf/lf_coil.htm
https://people.physics.anu.edu.au/~d...variometer.php
http://www.ik0vve.net/?p=683
https://www.oz8nj.dk/spoler.htm

----------

Ακρίτας (30-01-22)

----------


## mikemtb

> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΛΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ



καττι τετοιο ισως θα ηθθελες?
http://www.google.com/search?biw=384...obile-gws-lite..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

